# Laptop Cooling Pad



## ashs1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey guys..

I've been postponing the purchase of a Laptop Cooling Pad for my y510p for a long time,but i think its time to get one asap..I noticed that the temp. was hovering around 85-90C while playing far cry 4 at 1080p(med settings)..
I posted this in the whatsapp group, but it gets lost in the whirlpool of messages sent by tdf members. 

1. Item : Laptop Cooling Pad

2. Purpose: will use only while gaming on Y510p..Idle temps. are pretty normal.

3. Brand : Any Trustable one..So far, i know Cooler Master & Deepcool are pretty good.

4. Shortlists : I've shortlisted Cooler Master L1 & someone also suggested Deepcool U-Pal

5. Budget : earlier, it was 1.5k, but i can stretch it to max 2k if its really really really worth it.


Regards
Ash


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 15, 2015)

Why not build one yourself if you like to DIY?
Just buy a cheap regular cooler with enough space to stack in couple of high performance 12v fans ? 80mm or 120mm.
Drive them with another power adaptor of 12-15v and you will get enough airflow to cool down your laptop.

The normal coolers are of not much help , just a useless 5v fan which doesn't do much.
I have made one for my laptop and have posted it earlier in this forum.


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 16, 2015)

I Ordered the Cooler Master L1  for my Dell XPS from Flipkart for rs 999(further 10% discount available for SBI cards).My friend has it.Fans  are silent,you wont even know its running.Delivery is 28th October.Stupid flopkart.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 16, 2015)

Replace stock TIM with Deepcool Z5 or Noctua NT-H1


----------

